# versteld staan van



## Tazzler

Hallo,

Met deze zin heb ik hulp nodig. Ik begrijp het tweede deel van deze zin niet. Kunnen jullie me helpen?

Een vrouw praat over haar huwelijk.

_Met allemaal mooie mensen om je heen die versteld staan hoe je eruitziet._

Hier hebben jullie wat ik heb vertaald.

_With everyone around you being so pretty.....how you look._

Bedankt voor de hulp!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

_Met allemaal mooie mensen om je heen die versteld staan hoe je eruitziet._

Mijn suggestie, waarschijnlijk voor verbetering vatbaar:
With all those beautiful people around you who are astonished by how you look (like) / by your looks.

Mijn vertaling van 'allemaal' (all) is niet erg precies, het is inderdaad ook naar mijn aanvoelen eerder 'everyone', zoals jij schreef. Maar dan komen we in de problemen met 'mooie mensen'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Mankeert die zin niet een _van_'etje?


----------



## Hitchhiker

Yeah, I'm not sure the word order is correct grammar. Maybe "Met allemaal mooie mensen om je heen die staan versteld hoe je eruitziet."


With all those good people around you who are struck (by) how you look.


----------



## mayadebij

"versteld staan" be amazed, stunned, it can be either pos or neg 

Groetjes


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> Mankeert die zin niet een _van_'etje?


Ja, inderdaad.

*Met allemaal mooie mensen om je heen die versteld staan van hoe je eruitziet.*


----------



## mayadebij

Hallo allemaal,
In mijn gehoor is de zin zonder VAN goed. Zou je er VAN tusen zetten moet er volgens mij ook ER tussen.

Met allemaal mooie mensen om je heen die er versteld van staan hoe je eruit ziet.
*
[Off topic part snipped
Frank, moderator]*



groetjes


----------



## Grytolle

> In mijn gehoor is de zin zonder VAN goed. Zou je er VAN tusen zetten moet er volgens mij ook ER tussen.


Ik vind geen enkele goegoltreffer voor "die er versteld staat van" en "die er versteld staan van".


----------



## Suehil

Probeer maar 'die ervan versteld staan'


----------



## Frank06

Grytolle said:


> Mankeert die zin niet een _van_'etje?


Nee, niet per se. Waarom?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Het blijkt iets te zijn waar nogal veel variatie op zit. Wat zinnetjes:

(1) hij staat versteld
(2) hij staat versteld van de reacties
(3) hij staat ervan versteld
(4) *hij staat versteld de reacties
(5) *hij staat versteld van dat ze zo reageerden
(6) hij staat ervan versteld dat ze zo reageerden
(7) hij staat versteld dat ze zo reageerden
(8) hij staat ervan versteld hoe ze reageerden
(9) hij staat versteld van hoe ze reageerden
(10) hij staat versteld hoe ze reageerden
(11) hij staat ervan versteld hoe snel ze konden reageren
(12) hij staat versteld van hoe snel ze konden reageren
(13) hij staat versteld hoe snel ze konden reageren

We zullen het er wel over eens zijn dat (4) en (5) ongrammaticaal zijn. Persoonlijk prefereer ik (6) op (7) en zéker (9) op (10), welke ik nooit zou zeggen (en nog slechter klinkt als het geen *hoe*- maar bvb. een *wat*- of *waarom*-zin is die volgt). Ook (8) is ok voor mij. Wanneer de *hoe* gevolgd wordt door een adjectief, zoals in (11-13), dan klinkt het al beter voor mij, maar ik zou in dat geval eerder (11) dan (12) zeggen.

De plaatsing en splitsing van *er*+*van* heb ik hier dan nog buiten beschouwing gelaten; daar zal ook wel wat variatie op zitten..


----------

